# Your Desert Island Bible?!?



## etexas (May 28, 2008)

OK, I know some of you are going to think, "Wait a minute! He has done a favorite Translation Thread!" So I have! BUT this is different. A number of you were a tad  evasive, responding with everything from "Bible Gateway" to "I cannot decide!" I shall make it easier! (I am such a sweet guy after all!" Plus, we have a lot of new Members since the last poll, So here goes: I am sticking you on an Island with food for 2 years and plenty of water. You only get one book to read, the Bible, you can only have ONE translation. No responding with editions with multiple texts! What Translation? Share why if you will. Grace and Peace. MBC


----------



## etexas (May 28, 2008)

KJV! Of course! 1611 straight from Heaven!


----------



## Kim G (May 28, 2008)

NASB

Mostly because I am familiar with it, and my NASB is nice and big with plenty of margin room for my notes during my two-year stint on the island.


----------



## Zenas (May 28, 2008)

Reformation Study Bible.


----------



## aleksanderpolo (May 28, 2008)

The John 3:16 Bible:

Tominthebox News Network - Religious Humor/Satire: CBD Introduces New "John 3:16 Bible"


----------



## JM (May 28, 2008)

AV.


----------



## etexas (May 28, 2008)

Zenas said:


> Reformation Study Bible.


Great notes! Yes, I will allow for a Study edition of your choice.


----------



## JM (May 28, 2008)

Maybe this: Bardin Marsee Publishing


----------



## etexas (May 28, 2008)

aleksanderpolo said:


> The John 3:16 Bible:
> 
> Tominthebox News Network - Religious Humor/Satire: CBD Introduces New "John 3:16 Bible"


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 28, 2008)

New Geneva Study Bible (NKJV)


----------



## etexas (May 28, 2008)

JM said:


> Maybe this: Bardin Marsee Publishing


I have the KJV NT with Psalms and Proverbs, it is an amazing little Bible.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 28, 2008)

I'll take my ESV Reformation Study Bible. 

My second choice would be this one.






Every Sunday with my son on my lap, as the pastor begins to read scripture I quickly race to the dynamic equivalent pages of The Beginner's Bible and we follow along looking at the pictures. It's fun and a challenge. Yes, there are some illustrations of 'Jimmy the Shepherd' in there. I blurred out 'Jimmy' on the cover.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (May 28, 2008)

NKJV


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 28, 2008)

The Original Hebrew and Greek.

Mind you, there is probably more chance of me being stuck on a desert island than there is of me learning these languages.


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy (May 28, 2008)

You said one book to read "the bible", but can it come in two halves?

I would go with
The UBS Greek New Testament: A Reader's Edition and
A Reader's Hebrew Bible 

if I'm stuck on an island for two years, might as well spend it getting a LOT better at greek and hebrew.

If those aren't allowed as choices I would bring my ESV Reformation Study Bible but if I was stranded AFTER this October I might switch my choice to ESV Study Bible instead.


----------



## The Swan (May 28, 2008)




----------



## David FCC (May 28, 2008)

It is the AV for me. I was brought up reading it but when I came to know the Lord I ended up using the NIV & was a little taken aback when i read the Lords prayer. The last section of it


> _For thine is the kingdom, and the power, and the glory, forever. Amen. _


 was missing the same was true of the ESV & a number of other translations that i checked. This led me to do a short study on why whole verses were missing in certain translations. The result of this study was that the AV was the Bible for me. 

A conclusion that came out of my study was that essentially they all contain the same message & if anyone was worried about what translation to use i would suggest taking it in prayer & let God guide you to His word.

AV, ESV, NIV, NKJV, ASV, NLT etc Many different Bibles but all God's word.

Nice to meet you all by the way )


----------



## pilgrim3970 (May 28, 2008)

hmm....

I would have initially said the Reformation Study Bible but after thinking about it, I might go for something like an NASB or AV chain reference.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 28, 2008)

If you won't let me make the case that "the entire Bible is found in the 6 volumes of Matthew Henry's Commentary (so, I therefore should like to take that!)"  -- I'd have to settle for The New Geneva Study Bible (NKJV).


----------



## Grymir (May 28, 2008)

King Jimmy!! Scrivener's Cambridge Paragraph Bible specifically.

Nice new avatar etexas, is that you?


----------



## etexas (May 28, 2008)

Grymir said:


> King Jimmy!! Scrivener's Cambridge Paragraph Bible specifically.
> 
> Nice new avatar etexas, is that you?


Good choice. And yes I am afraid that is me. DOH!


----------



## etexas (May 28, 2008)

pilgrim3970 said:


> hmm....
> 
> I would have initially said the Reformation Study Bible but after thinking about it, I might go for something like an NASB or AV chain reference.


Steven, you do see that you slipped in 3 choices!


----------



## tellville (May 28, 2008)

If I'm stranded I would probably take the NET Bible. Those translation notes are golden and provide more than enough information for me to chew on for two years.

I might also, like a previous poster said, want to bring the Greek and Hebrew Readers editions. 

If I had to chose between the two, I would probably pick the NET Bible, because it is loaded with Greek and Hebrew in the footnotes and so is about as close to best to both worlds that I could get. 

On the flip side, I would hate to lose my Greek and Hebrew skills.....

AHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## etexas (May 28, 2008)

tellville said:


> If I'm stranded I would probably take the NET Bible. Those translation notes are golden and provide more than enough information for me to chew on for two years.
> 
> I might also, like a previous poster said, want to bring the Greek and Hebrew Readers editions.
> 
> ...


Hey, I never said I was making this easy Brother. But it is just two years.


----------



## shackleton (May 28, 2008)

Spirit of the Reformation study bible. Even though it is NIV. Since we are in make believe land. Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible edition II in ESV.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 28, 2008)

NIV Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible - for the notes (not the translation)

OR 

The Reformation Study Bible (ESV)

However, since we can only take one Bible, I guess the following should go to some of the rest of you.

For Grymir . . . The Karl Barth Dialectical Study Bible
For Greenbaggins . . . The Authorized Federal Vision Version
For Joshua . . . "You Might be a Redneck If" Study Bible
For JOwen . . . The Zero Population Growth Annotated Bible
For Davidius . . . Versio Vulgata (of course)
For Daniel Ritchie . . . The Praise and Worship Study Bible
For etexas . . . The Living Bible
For Ivan . . . The New Arminian Standard Version
For Ivanhoe . . . The Patriot's Americanism Bible
For Jerusalem Blade . . . That's easy . . . practically any recent translation or paraphrase
For North Jersey Baptist . . . The Revised Singing in the Shower Version
For Naphtali Press . . . The Joel Osteen "You Can Be A Better You" Version
For Pilgrim . . . The Revised Parallel Credo - Paedo Study Bible
For py3ak . . . Dios habla hoy (1979) 
For Semper Fidelis . . . Either the Mennonite Peace Bible or the Four Spiritual Laws Study Bible 
For VirginiaHuguenot . . . Begining Readers Version

Sorry folks, that is all of the Bibles I had on my shelf.


----------



## etexas (May 28, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> NIV Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible - for the notes (not the translation)
> 
> OR
> 
> The Reformation Study Bible (ESV)


Dennis! For shame! You to are trying to slip in 2 choices!


----------



## staythecourse (May 28, 2008)

Kim G said:


> NASB
> 
> Mostly because I am familiar with it,



Mine, too for the same reasons. Been my Bible for over 10 years and just got a new one.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 28, 2008)

etexas said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > NIV Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible - for the notes (not the translation)
> ...



Sorry! I did edit it to give away all of my extra Bibles, even one for you!


----------



## etexas (May 28, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > DMcFadden said:
> ...


 Yes, thank you, I do so love the Ken Taylor LB!


----------



## DMcFadden (May 28, 2008)

Oops! I found a few more Bibles on my shelf and wanted to pass them out to some friends.

For MrMerlin777 . . . The Sailor's Bible
For PuritanCovenanter . . . The Holy Harley Version
For todpeddlar . . . The Mathematical Version with Feynman Annotations
For turmeric . . . The Feminist (NOT) Study Bible


----------



## ADKing (May 28, 2008)

The Authorised Version (aka King James).


----------



## bookslover (May 29, 2008)

The ESV. It's a very pleasant and accurate translation. Which will be a big help if I'm going to be eating Spam for two years...


----------



## reformedcop (May 29, 2008)

Just Kidding ... 

Reformation Study Bible


----------



## Ivan (May 29, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> For Ivan . . . The New Arminian Standard Version



WHAT!!!!....oh...sacarsm...

KJV...no study bible...no notes...straight AV.


----------



## Blue Tick (May 29, 2008)

> NIV Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible - for the notes (not the translation)
> 
> OR
> 
> ...




Most excellent! Very funny.


----------



## Grymir (May 29, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> NIV Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible - for the notes (not the translation)
> 
> OR
> 
> ...





thanks for the Bible to take on my trip to the island! It still won't make me a liberal.  On the one hand, it would open the secrets of man made divine revelation to me, on the other hand, I might have a 'divine' intersection awaiting me. as I go STARK RAVING MAD!!!!!

The Parellel Credo - Paedo Bible, I'm still laughing.

Don't let Osteen see this list, you'll give him ideas. (actually I'm supprised he hasn't done a Bible yet)

Great Job!!!


----------



## danmpem (May 29, 2008)

If we can do study Bibles, then I'll have the Johnny Mac Study Bible with the ESV translation. I know it doesn't exist, but it's more likely that it would be published with the ESV translation than the chances that I would be on a desert island with a two-years supply of food and a Bible of my choice.


----------



## jaybird0827 (May 29, 2008)

The AV, of course.


----------



## pilgrim3970 (May 29, 2008)

etexas said:


> pilgrim3970 said:
> 
> 
> > hmm....
> ...



doh! busted..... 

I guess to narrow it down, I'd have to go with an NASB chain reference.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 29, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> NIV Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible - for the notes (not the translation)
> 
> OR
> 
> ...



 Pure genius. My second choice - after "The Praise and Worship Study Bible" - would be the "Soccer is My Favourite Sport Study Bible".


----------



## etexas (May 29, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> The Original Hebrew and Greek.
> 
> Mind you, there is probably more chance of me being stuck on a desert island than there is of me learning these languages.


OK Daniel, I thought about it, and this pains me my Friend, but I cannot allow your choice. In all probability it would involve more than one volume. But I was not very clear, you MUST use an English Translation.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (May 29, 2008)

The 1599 Geneva Bible.

I am not an AV-only advocate, but being the limitations and the amount of time I do believe that I could gain the most from this as a single source than a modern translation that requires multiple reference materials to understand the grammar.

I chose the Geneva over a plain AV text bible because in two years I will have little to do but read the scriptures (since you are catering all meals, thanks btw) and this bible in particular will allow me to be guided by the church at the same time. I don't want to be a Eunuch with no Phillip for two years 

Now if only a Geneva bible existed with the psalms in meter included (I may have to smuggle a pocket Psalter rather than lacking grace in my heart for two years in private worship).


----------



## etexas (May 29, 2008)

ChristopherPaul said:


> The 1599 Geneva Bible.
> 
> I am not an AV-only advocate, but being the limitations and the amount of time I do believe that I could gain the most from this as a single source than a modern translation that requires multiple reference materials to understand the grammar.
> 
> ...


You may sing the Psalms (or Chant them) in your worship. I think the Lord would honor that. Good choice by the way!


----------



## AV1611 (May 29, 2008)

AV


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 29, 2008)

etexas said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Hebrew and Greek.
> ...



But this is a confessional board etexas? How can you disallow the original Hebrew and Greek when the WCF says that all controversies in religion must be resolved by consulting them.


----------



## etexas (May 29, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...


Easily, it is my thread!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 29, 2008)

etexas said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > etexas said:
> ...



 Warning, etexas is unconfessional! Warning, extexas is unconfessional! ...or maybe he has just revised the WCF without telling us.


----------



## jwithnell (May 29, 2008)

If we're just looking for text, I'd go with the NASB primarily because it is what I am used to and I am somewhat wary of a dynamic equivalence translation as my only reference. If we're looking at notes too, that might swing me to the NIV in the Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible -- I often have both the NASB and Reformation Bibles open in front of me while studying in my nice safe home. Now if I could get them both in the same Bible, that would be great.


----------



## etexas (May 29, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...


You had best make a choice my Irish Brother....OR I will leave you with a randomly selected comic book!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (May 29, 2008)

Max and Daniel,

This would solve your controversy, I think:

The Interlinear Hebrew-Greek-English Bible, One-Volume Edition


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 29, 2008)

I suppose I'll stick with what is most familiar, my NASB. (Though I am beginning to have serious leanings toward the ESV.)


----------



## etexas (May 29, 2008)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Max and Daniel,
> 
> This would solve your controversy, I think:
> 
> The Interlinear Hebrew-Greek-English Bible, One-Volume Edition


Daniel! This would be acceptable! Would you use this? (Thank you Steve.)


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (May 29, 2008)

Sorry, I just looked at my copy and am disappointed to see that it does not have the KJV for the English, but Jay Green's "Literal Translation" (LT) — unlike his Greek-English Interlinear New Testament, which has the LT _and_ the AV.

So I must say I would not take it on the island. I'd take my plain AV.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 29, 2008)

etexas said:


> Jerusalem Blade said:
> 
> 
> > Max and Daniel,
> ...



I think Steve has settled the issue.


----------



## py3ak (May 29, 2008)

Daniel, you are the only person who would have a controversy of religion while stranded alone on a desert island!

Dennis, thanks, but I'd take the RV 1909 or 1960 over the Dios Habla Hoy.

But I might have to take an AV Reverse Interlinear if we start this little experiment before my Hebrews gets off the ground.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 29, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Daniel, you are the only person who would have a controversy of religion while stranded alone on a desert island!



Well, I have always got myself to fight with.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 29, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Dennis, thanks, but I'd take the RV 1909 or 1960 over the Dios Habla Hoy.



I know. That's why I suggested it. It was intended to be sarcasm, not to be helpful. My non-Spanish speaker's understanding is that it would be a fairly paraphrastic version, like the Good News Bible. If I'm incorrect on that, then the joke is on me.


----------



## etexas (May 29, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel, you are the only person who would have a controversy of religion while stranded alone on a desert island!
> ...


 Daniel, I also started thinking about it after your Post, I was like "Who is he going to be debating!" Goodness. ONLY an Irishman people! (I can make Irish jokes btw I am part Irish ,Mullins."


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Jun 1, 2008)

Interlinear Bible is tempting, so is Geneva. My choice however would probably be the NKJV Reformation Study Bible...

Unless we can say Bibles which don't exist yet, so then I say NASB Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 1, 2008)

I figured you probably knew that, Mr. McFadden. I'm glad to say that the 1960 still seems to be the top Bible in Mexico, at any rate.


----------



## pilgrim3970 (Jun 2, 2008)

jtate732 said:


> Unless we can say Bibles which don't exist yet, so then I say NASB Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible.




 

I'd go for that. Let's start pestering Zondervan to make it happen


----------



## D. Paul (Jun 2, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> If you won't let me make the case that "the entire Bible is found in the 6 volumes of Matthew Henry's Commentary (so, I therefore should like to take that!)"  -- .[/U]



That is brilliant! I'd agree to take that. 
But no one could pry my new *1599 Geneva* out of my hands! Why? "Cos I could start a new Reformation on the Island...plus the Morning and Evening prayers at the back of it are quite useful and humbling...plus I could think I'm to no one else but myself, which is the case now anyway.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jun 2, 2008)

D. Paul said:


> Presbyterian Deacon said:
> 
> 
> > If you won't let me make the case that "the entire Bible is found in the 6 volumes of Matthew Henry's Commentary (so, I therefore should like to take that!)"  -- .[/U]
> ...


----------



## matthew11v25 (Jun 2, 2008)

it would have to be an Allan's edition ESV with yapp edges to prevent sand from getting in the pages 

It would be just an RL Allan's ESV with the references. I would spend most of the first year on intense memorization and various reading plans...

At the end of the first year I would most likely start hallucinating and pull a "Tom Hanks" and start calling the bible "Allan"...


----------



## Ivan (Jun 2, 2008)

matthew11v25 said:


> it would have to be an Allan's edition ESV with yapp edges to prevent sand from getting in the pages
> 
> It would be just an RL Allan's ESV with the references. I would spend most of the first year on intense memorization and various reading plans...
> 
> At the end of the first year I would most likely start hallucinating and pull a "Tom Hanks" and start calling the bible "Allan"...



 Good one.


----------



## servantofmosthigh (Jun 3, 2008)

It depends on if there are natives on the island or not.

1. If there are natives on the island, I will want share the Gospel to them, start a church, and preach and teach to them the Gospel. In this case, my translation pick for preaching is the ESV.

However, if there are no natives on the island, and I'm all alone, then I will want my NASB because I use that for personal meditation and studies.


----------



## jogri17 (Jun 19, 2008)

the ESV personal sized black leather bound bible. I just got it for personal daily and devotional reading where I can fit it in my coat pocket. I love it.


----------

